# VB-Fehlermeldungen, Standardfunktionen funktionieren nicht mehr



## ronaldh (30. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe VB6 seit fast 2 Jahren unter Vista 64 Bit laufen, alles war gut, mit allen Controls usw.

Nun plötzlich bekomme ich Fehlermeldungen, die schon etwas verwirren. Beim Kompilieren werden Funktionen wie "Trim" oder "Format" angemault, mit "Projekt oder Bibliothek nicht gefunden". Das sind nun wirklich VB-Standardfunktionen. 

Ich habe in der VB-Studio-Installation VB6 rausgeschmissen, und neu installiert, das hat nicht geholfen. 

Mir ist klar, dass VB6 nicht für Vista 64 Bit freigegeben ist, aber das hat ja ie ganze Zeit funktioniert. 

Ich könnte mir eventuell vorstellen, dass es eventuell mit Verweisen zu hat. An die Verweise bin ich im Vista noch nie rangekommen, da kam schon immer "Fehler beim Zugriff auf die Systemregistrierung".  

Hat schonmal jemand so ein Problem gehabt, und eventuell gelöst?

Grüße
ronaldh


----------



## ANI (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo ronaldh,

Windows "Vista" überspielt die Standardtreiber von VB6 oder benutzt eigene Treiber und Controls. Beim jungfräulichen Installieren von Vista stehen noch alle Standardtreiber zur Verfügung. Doch sobald man die Updates drüber laufen lässt, werden die alten Treiber durch Neue ersetzt und dann läuft eigentlich garnichts mehr stabil. 

Öffne ein neues Projekt und schmeise unter Menüpunkt "Project - References...." einige Standardverweise von Windows (z.B. "Visual Basic runtime......") raus und wähle wieder die Verweise von VB aus. 

Gruß
ANI


----------



## ronaldh (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo ANI,

das Problem hing tatsächlich mit einem im Projekt nicht aufgelöstem Verweis zusammen (ein OCX, was auf dieser Maschine nicht installiert war). Witzig natürlich, dass VB dann nicht bei diesem Verweis auf die Bretter ging, sondern bei VB-internen Standardfunktionen. 

Da ich nach wie vor jedoch auf dem Vista-Rechner nicht an die Verweis heran komme (da kommt dann sofort die Meldung "Fehler beim Zugriff auf die Systemregistrierung") konnte ich das nicht so leicht entdecken. Ich habe UAC abgeschaltet, aber das funktioniert trotzdem nicht. Das war übrigens von Anfang an so, hängt also nicht mit irgendwelchen Windows-Updates zusammen. 
Auf meinem Laptop mit Windows 7 64-Bit gibt es dieses Problem jedoch erstaunlicherweise nicht. 

Und ansonsten läuft mein VB unter Vista auch völlig stabil und problemlos. Bis auf einen Punkt, der jedoch auch schon von Anfang an da war: Wenn ich aus der IDE das Printer-Objekt aufrufe, um zu drucken, klappt das nicht. 

Viele Grüße
ronaldh


----------

